# Butterley engineering



## Mikeymutt (Apr 26, 2016)

Visited here with a few friends,it was a chance explore.we pulled up to stretch our legs and have a bite to eat after finishing an explore.i said to them look we are parked right outside this large derelict industrial site.the others were not bothered about it and said it did not look that good.but anyone who knows me well knows I was itching to get in there.so they said you go have a look.so I had a wander around and said it is quite good.so they came in.they just stayed in the main room with the stairs and cranes while I went exploring the whole site.

Butterley engineering was a company founded in 1790 by Benjamin outram.the company was very specicialist in its works,they built the Vauxhall bridge over the river Thames.the Barlow train shed at st Pancras station.at its height it employed over ten thousand people and was producing overhead cranes and bridges.in 2009the company was put into administration and shut its doors with the downturn in the market.demolition teams were quickly on site.looking at old pics the site was massive originally and incorporated train lines.it still has its own underground canal.that would be interesting to see.and it has been explored in the past.the net would have you believe it was all demolished.but it's not.there is several buildings left and they are very nice.









































































Here you go smiler


----------



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2016)

That looks pretty awesome to me and that spiral staircase is ace. But, then again, you make everywhere you go look great!


----------



## MD (Apr 26, 2016)

the paperwork room is awesome here 

you covered the site well


----------



## Luise (Apr 26, 2016)

Love the staircase. Place looks amazing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 26, 2016)

I enjoy having a bit of history to go with the pics and you worked overtime on this report, much appreciated, Thanks
Nice Belfast


----------



## thorfrun (Apr 26, 2016)

love that spiral staircase, great shots


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 27, 2016)

Love this,reckon pictures 2 and 3 show old patterns as used in a foundry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pattern_(casting)


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 27, 2016)

Some great shots there!


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 27, 2016)

thats a very nice place there Mikey, very photogenic, loved the stairs.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2016)

What a smasher and the spiral staircase is a real belter.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 27, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Love this,reckon pictures 2 and 3 show old patterns as used in a foundry



Yes they do, but they have been well messed with now. The original pattern 'room' contained about 20 times that amount, some going back to Victorian times.

Mickey, very nice photographs indeed. Wish I you and your camera were with me in 1985 when we were there sorting out some contract specifications, the foundry and machine shops looked great full of working machinery. You would have got some great images!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 27, 2016)

I absolutely love this place, great photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Yes they do, but they have been well messed with now. The original pattern 'room' contained about 20 times that amount, some going back to Victorian times.
> 
> Mickey, very nice photographs indeed. Wish I you and your camera were with me in 1985 when we were there sorting out some contract specifications, the foundry and machine shops looked great full of working machinery. You would have got some great images!



Thank you ds I would have loved to have wandered around these places when they were up and running.I bet they were a sight to behold.I heard they unearthed and original furnace here.I think it was a furnace.looking at images of the site it looked massive.I'd that right please


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I absolutely love this place, great photos



I am sure you will be seeing it soon ☺


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2016)

Mikeymutt;326148I heard they unearthed and original furnace here.I think it was a furnace.looking at images of the site it looked massive.I'd that right please[/QUOTE said:


> Yes they did. I saw some photographs a while ago, but I do not think they are on the net now - if they ever were. The chap was writing a history, but not sure how it was published (if ever). Will have a word with somebody who might know at the Industrial Museum


----------



## Malenis (May 2, 2016)

Loved this & love your photos!


----------



## dead format (May 5, 2016)

love the socket board neatly fitted out with trunking and with 5a, 13a and 15a sockets on it fed from the one long black cable - for those days when all the appliances had a selection of different plugs on!


----------



## bobbi (May 9, 2016)

I'm really loving the high dynamic range you have going in some of these photos, it really brings out the decay of the building!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 11, 2016)

I do like that spiral staircase!


----------

